# PS3 vs PC gaming (opinion)



## TheMost (May 22, 2013)

I am a casual PC gamer and my brother is 12 years old.I live in chennai.
Recently i got my Geforce GTX 260 burnt up and so not gaming for the past 3 months.

My brother is keeping on bugging me to buy a PS3 for him ( he says he wants to play games sitting in sofa instead sitting straight on a chair and tapping the keyboard nad mouse )

Actually after hearing that PS4 is coming soon and that installing Custom firmwares on the new PS3 is difficult, I am really worried whether i need to buy a PS3 or buy a graphic card instead.

So should i buy a PS3 at this time ? or buy a GFX card ?
Sure i Dont need a PS3 that cant run custom firmware smoothly !
Can i connect a Xbox controller to PC and experience that comfort like PS3 ?


Please guide me.
What is your opinion ?
ALSO,If someone who can guide installing Custom firmware on Chennai please contact me.


----------



## shreymittal (May 22, 2013)

Yup u can connect Xbox pc controller to pc.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 22, 2013)

Well, unless there are exclusives you really want I'd recommend building a PC and plugging it into your TV. There are many gamepads you can use on your PC. 

However, if you'd ask me, I'd say that a PS3 is worth getting(albeit not as much as a PC).


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 22, 2013)

+1 to the suggestion to get a new GPU
See,I will tell you why you shouldn't buy a ps3(even If you want it so bad,get a pre-owned PS3 Slim with custom firmware already installed)
1.Ps3 is old now,also PS3 games will NOT work on PS4.So its not future-proof
2.Custom Firmware cannot be used on the Ps3 Super Slims(which are available everywhere,the Hackable PS3 Slim's are out of stock everywhere)
3.ps3 exclusive games are huge(25GB to 50gb)



Also get Xbox 360 controller for windows to keep your bro happy


----------



## vickybat (May 22, 2013)

TheMost said:


> So should i buy a PS3 at this time ? or buy a GFX card ?
> Sure i Dont need a PS3 that cant run custom firmware smoothly !
> Can i connect a Xbox controller to PC and experience that comfort like PS3 ?
> 
> ...



Why do you want to install custom firmware? Are you thinking of using the jailbreak mod? If yes, then its kind of not possible in newer sku's and firmware.
If you want to buy the ps3, then get prepared to buy genuine discs. You can't expect to play backup copies now. Ps3 also has a lot of old and new upcoming exclusives like *"The last of us"* and *"Gran Turismo 6"* and also some anticipated multiplats like *Bungie's Destiny*. It will be a good purchase. You can also try to buy a used one at around 10k.

For pc, well its extremely versatile. Lots of multiplats to play and yes, you can hook up an xbox 360 controller.
If you want a pc, then post in the pc configuration section. We'll guide you there.


----------



## jasku (May 22, 2013)

From your post I gather that you want to run custom firmware to keep maintenance costs down with your PS3, well the other option is rent games, but if you are not ok with that, I would suggest you to go with a new GPU and get the XBOX windows controller as Commander already pointed out.


----------



## TheMost (May 22, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Well, unless there are exclusives you really want I'd recommend building a PC and plugging it into your TV. There are many gamepads you can use on your PC.
> 
> However, if you'd ask me, I'd say that a PS3 is worth getting(albeit not as much as a PC).





CommanderShawnzer said:


> +1 to the suggestion to get a new GPU
> See,I will tell you why you shouldn't buy a ps3(even If you want it so bad,get a pre-owned PS3 Slim with custom firmware already installed)
> 1.Ps3 is old now,also PS3 games will NOT work on PS4.So its not future-proof
> 2.Custom Firmware cannot be used on the Ps3 Super Slims(which are available everywhere,the Hackable PS3 Slim's are out of stock everywhere)
> ...





vickybat said:


> Why do you want to install custom firmware? Are you thinking of using the jailbreak mod? If yes, then its kind of not possible in newer sku's and firmware.
> If you want to buy the ps3, then get prepared to buy genuine discs. You can't expect to play backup copies now. Ps3 also has a lot of old and new upcoming exclusives like *"The last of us"* and *"Gran Turismo 6"* and also some anticipated multiplats like *Bungie's Destiny*. It will be a good purchase. You can also try to buy a used one at around 10k.
> 
> For pc, well its extremely versatile. Lots of multiplats to play and yes, you can hook up an xbox 360 controller.
> If you want a pc, then post in the pc configuration section. We'll guide you there.





jasku said:


> From your post I gather that you want to run custom firmware to keep maintenance costs down with your PS3, well the other option is rent games, but if you are not ok with that, I would suggest you to go with a new GPU and get the XBOX windows controller as Commander already pointed out.



Thank You all.Thanks a Ton for being so kind and understanding what i really want to know.
Awesome replies.Now i wont go for a PS3 - instead a new GPU around 15K.
Commander and vickybat - Exclusive Thanks for the apt response.newer sku's are not hackable .. Oh .. Thank you very much for tellinng that.

Thank You people.again.


----------

